

Ask HN: TechCrunch Ads - grep

Did TC remove all their ads? Why?
======
aj
Nope. Opened it in IE and there is a big banner ad right at the top next to
the TC logo advertising "environment defense" with an "Ad Council" logo to the
left of that

And it links to something through doubleclick.

And there is another ad below the header (for me, right now, it is for
www.makemytrip.com)

~~~
grep
Thanks!

